# UT Austin updates



## fiorile (Feb 4, 2009)

Is there anyone else receiving the email from UT Austin? notification of being on the wait list.I received it today, seems the earliest notification from those film schools.

Does anybody know how many people they accept each year for the film production MFA and what's the chance for being on a wait list?

Thank you guys


----------



## steelyd (Feb 4, 2009)

I haven't heard anything yet - but I'm very excited/anxious to see that you heard back already. Is there a way to check my status online somewhere? Anyone know when we are all expected to find out one way or the other???


----------



## SimAlex (Feb 4, 2009)

i haven't heard anything back from them either. interesting.


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Feb 4, 2009)

I received my rejection email last year on February 29. 

I have not heard anything yet this year.


----------



## color soup (Feb 4, 2009)

That's crazy.  That's so early.  I haven't heard from them, and I thought that they granted interviews.  I read from last year's posts that someone did a phone interview.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## fiorile (Feb 4, 2009)

To Steelyd,
can't check the status online,you may email Stephanie Crouch for inquiry.

Yesterday I emailed her and got replied very soon.For MFA film production, there will be only 12 lucky guys 

"We accept 12 and if we hear from one of the first admits that their plans have changed, we look at the particular student and try to match someone on the waitlist to that spot.  In other words, it does not matter how many are on the waitlist. They are not ranked by position.  It is a pool of applicants that we would like in our incoming class and we try to balance that class. "

hope this could somewhat relax you. good luck everyone!


----------



## Fox (Feb 4, 2009)

well, I got their admission notice to MFA film production program. but I haven't made up my mind if I should attend it. Can anyone give me any advice?


----------



## fiorile (Feb 4, 2009)

fox, so happy to see there's another guy from china! i'm also from beijing


----------



## Fox (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello, florie! so did you get into Austin yet? which school are you in right now? awesome!


----------



## fiorile (Feb 4, 2009)

fox did you receive my email? 
i'm on the wait list, not accepted yet.
awesome! really.how hard to meet a chinese here
i'm not in the school now, i graduated in 2007.


----------



## steelyd (Feb 8, 2009)

Been brooding over this awhile... here's an observation:

First note that in the email that Fiorile got, the woman from Austin admissions indicated that if one of the chosen 12 decides they don't want to attend, they find a "match" to that person on that waitlist.

Then notice who has received word on this board. Fiorile was waitlisted and Fox heard he (or she?)'s been accepted. They are the only ones that have heard anything so far as we can tell.

Now note that they are both from China. Coincidence? Or is Fiorile Fox's waitlist doppelganger match in case Fox decides not to go?!

Now if Fox suddently has a little 'accident' and Fiorile ends up admitted to UT Austin, well, we'll know what has transpired....


----------



## Fox (Feb 8, 2009)

hahaha, steelyd, thanks for what you wrote about me and Fiorile. I never thought about this before! 

well, just tell you some truth about Fiorile and I. Yes, we are both from China, both attended universities in Beijing. but I only met her on this forum about UT Austin admission. I guess I can call it a coincidence? 

I just asked the lady from RTF department, she told me they accepted 6 International students from different countries this year, but she didn't tell me the specific country names. 

so I think the rest 6 spots are filled with american students. btw, Fox is a "she" here, LOL it is just my nickname


----------



## Bartleby Fink (Feb 12, 2009)

Any word for anyone else?


----------



## color soup (Feb 12, 2009)

I emailed Stephanie Crouch a couple of days ago because we were supposed to meet but my crazed biology teacher wouldn't let me postpone the test.  She said that they hadn't made any final decisions yet, and I know that in past years they've given interviews.  I'm not sure what the process is, but I can't imagine it all coming so early...


----------



## Squirrelhouse (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey guys, I've been reading around on this site for a while now.

I got an email from UT saying I was waitlisted a week or so ago as well.

I'm curious how large the wait list is. Anybody know?


----------



## fiorile (Feb 12, 2009)

Squirrlhouse, people on the wait list are not ranked, this is what I was told by the school. Pls see the above discussion, you will find out their mechanism.


----------



## Fox (Feb 13, 2009)

hello, some news for all of you

it seems that UT Austin has finished their admission for MFA Film production. I got a group email from Stephanie and was introduced to other newly admitted students. 

From their introduction, it seems so many of them are from Austin or have been to Austin or just moved there....I really don't know how many students are out there like me who have never been there before...I'm kind of worried that I will be left behind


----------



## SimAlex (Feb 13, 2009)

Anyone know anything about UT Austin screenwriting?


----------



## Jurassic Patrick (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey Fox,

I am living in Nagasaki, Japan right now, but am from America.  I was placed on the waitlist, and have yet to hear anything from the department.  I have a question for you.  Was the group email you received addressed to 12 students, or less or more?  Also, have all of these students accepted admission/have you already confirmed with them that you want to enroll?  I am just curious if they have already received confirmation from all the accepted applicants.  

Thank you!

Patrick


----------



## Jurassic Patrick (Feb 15, 2009)

And yes, I'm also curious as to how many people are actually on the waitlist?  One per each student admitted?  Anyone have any clue?  

Appreciate it!

Patrick


----------



## Fox (Feb 16, 2009)

Hello, Patrick, 

well, I think the group email is addressed to the 12 admitted students. coz Stephanie asked us to introduce ourselves to others via email,then we can chat with whoever we like in private. so far I only got 8 intro emials(including myself), probably the rest 4 are too lazy to respond, we never know...

well, I dont know how many ppl are on waitlist, but I guess you can call the RTF department and ask. Well, I haven't confirmed mine yet, coz the deadline is April 15, so I guess many others are still waiting for responses from other schools.

Just be patient


----------



## color soup (Feb 16, 2009)

I talked with Stephanie Crouch this morning.  She told me that they would be sending out all of the acceptance letters by the end of the week.  
Who knows...


----------



## Jurassic Patrick (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey color,

That seems an oddity.  How can they be sending out all final acceptances by the end of this week if those who got initially accepted have until April 15th to decide?  Did Stephanie explain in any better detail?

Are you also on the waitlist?  What a miserable limbo!

Patrick


----------



## color soup (Feb 17, 2009)

Patrick-
I was kind of pushed off the phone and too sleepy to be confrontational so my call was probably not all that constructive.  I don't exactly see the incongruence with the deadline and the acceptance letters that you do, however.  Maybe I am not understanding something.  I am not on the waitlist, as of what I have been told, but I really did expect to get in to UT.  I am panicking as well, because I was treating it like a safety, which was probably unwise...
Good luck-


----------



## Jurassic Patrick (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey color,

That's so interesting.  I didn't realize they've yet to contact some applicants (as I know of waitlisted people, rejected people, and accepted people already).  Perhaps its a good sign for you though.  I hope it all works out, and best of luck.  Keep us updated about what you find out in the coming days, and I shall do the same.

rock on,
Patrick


----------



## Jubs (Feb 17, 2009)

Has anyone heard back from the screenwriting department at Austin? Or have any idea when they send out notifications?


----------



## steelyd (Feb 19, 2009)

just got a rejection email. booo


----------



## Carebear (Feb 19, 2009)

Ahh, too bad, steelyd. But keep your spirits high!

@Jubs: no idea, haven't heard a peep yet.


----------



## kosnopfl (Feb 21, 2009)

Is it safe to say that the people who haven't heard anything as per wait lists and acceptances are most likely rejected? Thanks.


----------



## Meghan (Feb 21, 2009)

What you all are reporting is just for production right? Does anyone know about the Media Studies MA and what the status is on that? I applied and haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## Fox (Feb 21, 2009)

Well, I think we are talking about film production here! 

so far I've heard from 10 students in the group UT Austin mail (including myself), so either the rest two people are too lazy for introducing himself, or they are still making decisions? I have no idea...

Best of Luck to everyone!!!


----------



## Get Me Out of the Economy (Feb 22, 2009)

Meghan,

I applied to UT for the dual degree thing with Media Studies and something in the LBJ School that I still don't quite understand. I've also not heard anything from either school. But please post here when you do!


----------



## SimAlex (Feb 24, 2009)

to my absolute shock, i've been accepted at UT for their MFA screenwriting program. just got the e-mail like 5 mins ago.


----------



## jthamilton (Feb 24, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Carebear (Feb 24, 2009)

@SimAlex: me too! When I saw the e-mail I thought they made a mistake  Congrats!


----------



## Jurassic Patrick (Feb 26, 2009)

Anyone on the waitlist for the Production MFA heard anything yet?  Hoping all hope isn't lost.


----------



## Fox (Feb 26, 2009)

okay, from what I know right now, including SimAlex and Carebear, there are exact 12 students accepted for Production MFA. or Carebear has already replied via listrev group email? btw, my name is Xue Yin on the email, if anyone can identify me! LOL


----------



## SimAlex (Feb 26, 2009)

i think carebear is a screenwriting MFA, not a production. i'm also screenwriting.


----------



## KayS (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi all,

I got my waitlist notification from UT Austin today.

I went to Austin for undergrad and live here right now. I LOVE it. Anyone who hasn't been here, I'm sure you'll fall in love, too.


----------



## KayS (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh, by the way, I applied to screenwriting.


----------



## Carebear (Feb 26, 2009)

hey guys, SimAlex is right, I'm a screenwriter.


----------



## KilgoreTrout (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey there Carebear and SimAlex,

I just got into the MFA screenwriter program as well. I guess there are seven of us.

Do you guys think you're going to make it to visit on the weekend of the 5th?

Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## Carebear (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey, I'm hoping to make it at that time, especially if that's when everyone else is going to be there...I'm excited to meet you guys!


----------



## SimAlex (Feb 28, 2009)

my plan is to be there that weekend. i work nights & weekends, (which sucks. a lot.) but i'm going to do my damndest to get some vacation time so i can be there.


----------



## ilikealliteration (Mar 1, 2009)

I found out a few days ago that I'm on the wait list for the Screenwriting program... I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## KayS (Mar 4, 2009)

ilikealliteration: congratulations on your acceptance to USC though!

I'm waitlisted at UT also and waiting to hear from everyone else.


----------



## ilikealliteration (Mar 5, 2009)

Thank you! If I end up getting into UT, I'll have a tough decision to make for sure.


----------



## Allen Ho (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey guys I am a first year Production MFA who used this site last year.

I was just curious if anyone who was accepted has decided on coming here yet. 
And if anyone is coming during the first weekend of April, we're screening our dailies from our spring semester project on April 6th...not sure if our prof would let you guys sit in though.


----------



## Fox (Mar 11, 2009)

ha, finally hear one voice from current Austin MFA students! well, since I'm living in Beijing right now, I can't fly there in April. I haven't confirmed my acceptance yet


----------



## Get Me Out of the Economy (Mar 11, 2009)

Just heard back from UT via e-mail for the Media Studies M.A....and did not hear back the answer I was hoping for.

I'm still waiting on UCLA and Columbia for M.A. programs but after not getting into USC's critical studies, UT or Univ of Wisconsin, I think I can pretty well forget about them at this point. 

Looks like the USC screenwriting waitlist is my last hope for this year, anyway. That's probably not good. Hope those of you out there in internetland still waiting are in better shape.


----------



## Jurassic Patrick (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey all, congrats to everyone whose been accepted!  I am still on a waitlist for UT Production MFA, and was wondering if anyone else on the waitlist has heard anything yet?  Thanks, appreciate any info you can supply!

Patrick


----------



## SimAlex (Mar 20, 2009)

just wondering if anyone here is going to be in Austin from April 4-6?


----------



## drmadham (Mar 30, 2009)

I was accepted for the MFA Production but sadly I won't be able to make it to Austin for the April 4-6 gathering. 

Do let me know how it goes!


----------



## SimAlex (Mar 30, 2009)

Sorry you won't be there!


----------



## KayS (Mar 30, 2009)

I love Austin, and I have a bunch of favorite places I want you guys to try! Do you have time to explore some of Austin while you're there?

I assume the event is on campus, but there are buses that can take you downtown to where a lot of good eats and bars are. There are also a lot of great burger joints and beer pubs closer to campus (within walking distance). 

Let me know if you want any suggestions! I am a foodie, so if you want the  _greatest_ burger, the best vegetarian/vegan food, the healthiest options, the cheapest good quality steak, best happy hour, yummiest drinks, best college hangout, best pub quiz, etc., personal message me! I know I sound crazy.

Man I love Austin. I'm going to miss it.


----------



## maziz (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey all,

I just received a fellowship offer from the RTF department for the Production MFA - strangely I only got the fellowship letter, not the official acceptance letter - I don't know if that's supposed to be different? This one is just a one year fellowship so I'm a bit confused - I am guessing this means I am in right?

I'm applying as a fulbright scholar so it's possible they sent the actual admission letter there?

Can someone help on this? I didn't get any group email to the 12 admitted applicants so I'm just getting a bit paranoid..


----------

